# Training treats



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What are your favorite training treats? Especially for puppies.

I used to cut up hot dogs into pea sized pieces and mix them with Cheerios. Thought maybe something more nutritious this time would be better.

I have a treat bag that clips on my belt. It holds about 3/4 cup.


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

For Maya, I have just been using her kibble. She doesn't chew, she inhales!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just love the close up of her...I want to reach in and snuggle her furry little head!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My favorite to use are Buddy Biscuits, the small, moist ones. You can break them up into many even smaller pieces. Dehydrated lamb lung is another favorite. They don't smell or leave a residue on your hands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I use www.yummiechummies.com They are smelly, but it really draws the pups in. Sometimes even other people's pups too!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

We've been using kibble, or tiny little shreds of lunch meat that we need to use up. We got a great suggestion from our vet to use either pill pockets (we found out that our pup LOVES them and literally inhaled his deworming pills at the vet's office). She said that it's a great training treat too since they are soft and come in different flavours. She also suggested cat treats, which is what they used at the vet to make him stay still for his shot. He inhaled those too. He's usually a slower eater but he ate those right up. She said it's good for pups because they are still nutritious (as long as you get a good brand that has more vitamins - they used a medical variety) and they are fish-flavoured and different from the average dog treats and kibble. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Kibble sometimes....but Callie loves salmon flavor Zukes little treats! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I use Zuke's minis, Bil-Jac fresh frozen food, or Bil-Jac liver treats. I love the Zuke's because they're already the perfect size for training. And my Bil-Jac treats are the ones where a portion of the sale goes to the K-9s for Veterans program. I'm very unlucky in that my boy is a "treat snob" and will refuse hard cookies. They have to be soft or he will leave it on the floor for a month before finally eating it lol I'm even more unlucky in that he's not food motivated to begin with. Just can't win sometimes


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Charlie Bears purchased at Petco....all our Golden's love them!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I buy blocks of cheese and cut it up in cubes. Then when I reward my dog, I let her lick the block of cheese. It helps by not over feeding her treats, and keeps her belly less full!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm getting so much valuable information. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I make my own "Woofies" dog treats. It is the only treat that BUddy has ever had. It's great because I can make them whatever size I want.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd like that recipe, please.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

We use Zuke's minis.. the size is perfect for training and 3.5 calories each.
Mini Naturals - Healthy Moist Miniature Dog Treats

I'm also trying to use another brand of kibble for training treats. 

Penny's Mom - I've seen some of your other posts - I can't wait til you get your puppy! Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have various favorite treatskies - depends on what I am doing. 

Based on you doing classes with Adele - recommend having soft bite sized treats like Zukes (that you can still pinch into smaller pieces), biscuit or other light colored type treats for those exercises where you are going to be tossing treats and you need the puppers to see the treat on the dark floor. And around the house you want a low-fat option (like kibble or bread) for easy rewards during short training sessions throughout the day at home where high value isn't as important as it is at places like class. 

With young puppies - I kinda think it's important to keep it simple and don't overfeed rich treats (like natural balance rolls for example) to young pups.  

Blue Buffalo, Wellness, and Mother Hubbard are my go-to's generally as far as soft treats and biscuits. Zukes as well. Cloud Star makes good training treats (think soft and bite sized). 

Go shopping at stores like Pet Supplies Plus or Pet Provisions - bigger selection of US made and junk free treats. 

As your pup gets older and gets a stronger gut - things like Merrick sausage and Natural Balance food rolls - they work out great for class for heeling and fronts, etc...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good option is to buy Natural Balance meat logs and dice it into treat size bites. Decent food so they aren't getting a lot of fillers and food coloring, and the dogs usually think they are getting some kind of great candy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For normal day rewards we gave Yogi pieces of his kibble and Zuke's minis. For class training we used tiny pieces of string cheese for a while, then we used the Natural Balance Beef Rolls that I cut up into small pieces then broke them into smaller pieces during class. 

Once he got a little older I use Yummy Chummies- usually splitting them up into smaller pieces. All my dogs go nuts over Yummy Chummies. I usually get them in the big bags when Costco stocks them, or buy them online. When we went to Alaska, where they are made, we ended up buying an extra carry on backpack stuffed with them because they are cheaper there! 

I also use frozen baby carrots and frozen cut green beans.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

His call name will be Mr. Darcy.



Hina said:


> We use Zuke's minis.. the size is perfect for training and 3.5 calories each.
> Mini Naturals - Healthy Moist Miniature Dog Treats
> 
> I'm also trying to use another brand of kibble for training treats.
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

To the poster who mentioned using Pill Pockets- here is a recipe for homemade ones:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-nutrition-feeding-recipes/192890-homemade-pill-pocket-recipe.html
It's much cheaper to make your own!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Woofies

2 1/2 cups of whole wheat flour 
1 can of pumpkin puree (not pumpkin pie filling)
3 tablespoons of peanut butter
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon of cinnamon

Mix together. If too wet add a little more flour, if you find it too dry, add a tablespoon of water. It should come out like wet playdough. I like to roll mine out on a sheet of parchment paper. Flour the bottom so that he does not stick to paper. Roll out into a triangle shape. It should be enough to fill a large cookie sheet. Slide the parchment sheet onto sheet after it is rolled out. Leave the parchment under the dough while it is baking. (Makes it easier to get the cookies off after they are baked). I use a pizza cutter to makes the rows length wise. Then go back and cut width wise. You can make the pieces as small or as big as you like. Bake for 40 minutes or so, at 350. Then check on them. If they are still a little soft pop them back in for another 5 to 8 minute. You can then turn off the oven and leave them in there to dry out a little more. I always have them in my pocket. I like them because they are natural without any colours or preservatives in them. It is the only treat I use for Buddy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

cute! Mr. Darcy


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucky Penny said:


> I buy blocks of cheese and cut it up in cubes. Then when I reward my dog, I let her lick the block of cheese. It helps by not over feeding her treats, and keeps her belly less full!




OMG! This is such a wonderful idea to keep them on a good shape.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Starmark has a pretty good training treat. They're really smelly, which helps keep the pup or dog interested. I've used liver treats, cut up Shep beef sticks, kibble, sliced up cheese sticks, and boiled chicken (high--high value treat). It seems like almost every brand has their own suitable training treat and I've tried them all.

Things to avoid for training treats are dog biscuits, anything rawhide or chewy and really unhealthy foods for dogs like packaged lunch meat.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have always used different flavors of Zukes and also cheese.


----------



## DesmondsMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

My pup LOVES the freeze dried treats. For training I got a trail mix version so there's a different treat each time! Desmond gets bored of the same treats so we have to switch it up. He also likes blue buffalo's cranberry & pomagranate flavored bars. For high reward tricks I give him little bits of CHEESE! Which he LOVES. He love peanut butter, watermelon and apples too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I use Charlie Bears, only 3 calories per treat. But I use cut up hot dog for kenneling at night.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I always use string cheese


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Great ideas!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Good option is to buy Natural Balance meat logs and dice it into treat size bites. Decent food so they aren't getting a lot of fillers and food coloring, and the dogs usually think they are getting some kind of great candy.


I do the same. It's like dog crack. I haven't met a dog that doesn't love it yet...


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Fix for dogs with sensitive stomachs or Fatties*

Our pup just finished his AKC Star Class--and he was perfect!!

He has a sensitive stomach tho and training treats are tricky. The wrong treats run thru him in a hurry. 
The 1st night of class--suffice it to say after a few mackerel brownies the trainer made, he had a bad night-so did we. 

We have been using Rice Cakes broken into small bits for training lures. They are "his normal" - loves them. We can get him to nearly stand on his head-deal cards and spit nickels for them. Well.... not quite but he has been great on all obedience with them alone. Get the plain version. Quaker or generic. 

Low cost -low cal-low bulk. Break them into very small-1-2 pieces of puffed rice. 

A great fix for any dog with tummy trouble or fatties.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love K9 Cookies Green Tripe flavor from Clean Run, Solid Gold Tiny Tots, and Pro Plan Slices. AppleGate Organics Chicken Nuggets for high distraction environments like a dog show or even Duck & Pea pill pockets. . . Bravo Trail Mix.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Those are lots of goodies. Our girl-Casey loves several of them


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd chip this in here.  

I am working from a new location and happily discovered a fabulous petstore not too far away which has the type of dog foods and treats I prefer for my guys. 
:greenboun:leapfrog::yes:

And I stocked up on some of the guys' favorite treats. 

Hint - they smell like real cookies.


----------

